# Jails/Mac OS X



## ronjon (Aug 17, 2009)

Are FreeBSD Jails available on Mac OS X?

Perhaps an equivalent?

Thx,
Ron


----------



## vermaden (Aug 17, 2009)

I havent heard of any software that will do OS-level virtualization on Mac OS X:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system-level_virtualization


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2009)

ronjon said:
			
		

> Are FreeBSD Jails available on Mac OS X?


Nope.


----------



## z3R0 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you are pretty much out of luck unless Jails get ported to Mac OS X (it wouldn't be a bad idea!). chroot is available, but no where near Jails in terms of functionality.

virtual hosts might work for multiple domains, but you can really have a custom apache install for each. (i.e. perl for one site, php for another and python for a third) unless you don't mind having all three modules running at once. This of course is a bad practice as it increases the attack surface. Jails solve this and allow users, but alas they are not available in Mac OS X.


----------

